# A Few Pics - Tropical & Malawis



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thought I'd post a few pics of some of my fish.

Hope you like...

Pic 1, 2 & 3 - Pleco

Pic 4 & 5 - Khuli Loaches


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

*and some more...*

Pic 6&7 - Feeding Time
Pic 8 - Cory Cat


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

*Malawis*

Some of the Malawis


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW the fish are stunning.... and so is the tank setup from what I can see.

Arent your 'kuhlie loaches' dojos?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice shots! nice fishies too!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

some awesome pleco shots you got there !


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank You. 

Botox (the Pleco) just loves to pose for pics.

I was just wondering - is it a Sailfin Pleco? I got him with a tank that some friends gave us, so I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are black kuhli loaches. Can be hard ti find but very hardy and cheap (around $2.00 here). I have 3 and I love them.


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Yip - black kuhli loaches.We don't have a problem finding them here. 
I have 4 black and 2 black with orange stripes (OR is that orange with black stripes....)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, love the pleco!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

o alright haha


----------

